# Anyone else going for 7th of May?



## msaint (24 Mar 2007)

Hello there, 

Well I finally got the call and was offered a job with the Canadian forces starting on May7th, and of course I accepted! So I just wanted to know if anyone else is going and where you will be coming in from. I am from Hamilton, Ont. my flight to St.Jean is on May 5th.

Other then that there are some forms that I have to fill out at the recruiting centre next week, but I think its official! If anyone knows at all what else happens that day? I would like to know if they do any kind of drug tests or do we just go in fill out the forms and wait to start?

Thanks and good luck to everyone that's going!
Bye for now


----------



## Pea (24 Mar 2007)

I am flying out of Edmonton on May 5th, to start course on May 7th in St. Jean.

What trade are you?


----------



## JesseWZ (24 Mar 2007)

My BOTP starts 7 May. I will see you folks there, look for the OCdt. named Zillman getting jacked up


----------



## msaint (25 Mar 2007)

Yeah, I'm in for technical training, of course pending that *we all* make it through basic 

I will be going for *NW TECH (Navy Weapons Technician) * 

Also Did I hear the recruiter right? apparently the course runs from _may 7_ until august 10th anyone else get that? thats about 14 weeks, which is interesting. Does that account for some people falling behind and making up for it? because I thought basic lasts for 10 weeks not 14....

Either way it's going to be one Hell of an experience! Sounds like a sentence hehe, but we should make it through just fine.

Im wondering how many squads there will be... but I guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## JesseWZ (25 Mar 2007)

Your platoon will either have around 35-40 or 60ish personel.


----------



## Lizard (25 Mar 2007)

BMQ is 14 weeks now!


----------



## Kertys (26 Mar 2007)

Oh boy ... may 7 until august 10th 
Gratz man.. I hope i join you guys soon 

Wow Full summer BMQ..  Get a lot of anti mosquito 

West Nile Virus (WNV) is transmitted by mosquito bite, and mosquitoes are everywhere, even in the city. Although not all mosquitoes carry the virus, the risk of infection is real.

How is the virus transmitted?
The main mode of transmission for WNV is through mosquito bites. Mosquitoes become virus carriers after biting infected birds. Since mosquitoes can bite more than once, they can then transmit the virus by biting another animal or a person.

This is real guys.. Be prepare .. 

See more info at http://www.virusdunil.info


----------



## msaint (26 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I will be going downtown to fill out the rest of the forms this thursday so I should have some more info about our starting date by then. for now I hope everyone is getting themself in shape and getting as prepared mentally and physically as they can.

So far the best thing Ive done for myself is getting a new pair of running shoes and have started breaking them in, by the time we go they should be even more comfortable on my feet... I hope ;D


----------



## Junior17 (26 Mar 2007)

Hey ... I just got my call this afternoon ... the recruiter told me a tentative date of May 7th ... I'll have it confirmed later today or tomorrow morning ... can't wait to get going ... I swear in on Friday in Kitchener ...


----------



## Pea (26 Mar 2007)

May 7th - Aug 10th eh? Nice. Seems I'll grad the day before my 21st birthday. That's cool.

I'll see ya'll there! I've been offered Medical Technician. I swear in on Thursday.


----------



## sgtmomret (3 Apr 2007)

Well congrads to all you for taking the biggest step in you life!  Here are some things to know before you go.  Make sure you are in the top physical shape because on week one you HAVE to pass you fitness test if not your put into PAT platoon for 4 weeks; I believe you get 3 trys to pass it plus is counts as a failure with regards to PO's.  Next if you don't know how to use a needle and thread learn as you have to sew your name on everything and it must be neat.  Learn "time management" i.e. go to sleep in your PT gear on gym days, shave a night things like that as you will be running around like a chicken without a head.  Your up a 425 and lights out at 11.  Learn to be tidy as the Military has a very high standard especially come room inspections.  They'll pick you up for dust or you iron cord not wrapped up properly. Your pay will be approx 734 dollars clear every two weeks.  Keep all your receipts from your travel from home to St jean as your do your claim paperwork the first week there.  Note week one does not start until you pass you fitness test and you have the first week your there to pass it.  If you get 3 failures ie fitness test, drill test, general knowledge test you will be either released or given another chance but you'll be put in a PAT platoon (Personal awaiting training)  until there is room to start you back at week one.  My son was at the end of week 8 and failed his third and is now in PAT platoon until ??? who knows and will have to start back at week one.  He was lucky as the guy before him was released.  As for drugs, if your stuipd enough to take them then way go into the military.  When you arrive in St jean only you can go through the main doors, so you'll have to say your goodbyes there.  Once inside your luggage will be opened and searched if you have any drugs on you your ASS is passed over to the Military police.  Like I mentioned early my Son I hope will start again in May and my daughter who is also down there know will graduate on the 4 May.  They started with 60 and are down to 48 people so don't go there thinking its a piece of cake.  If they say its grey but you see white its grey; got it.  Once your all done your 13 weeks remember fitness week is not included you'll be sent to your Trades training.  You may have to wait for this as I did.  I'm a retired Admin Clk and after my basic training I was sent to Kingston for 3 weeks until there was enough of us to fill up the slots in Borden.  Your Trades training is no way the same as your basic....it so much easier especially with the inspections, mine you you will still have room inspections but not a crazy.
Anyway if any of you need anymore advice or your parents please feel free to ask me.  I'm retired now, took the golden hand shake in 95 shy of 22 years.  My husband is still in and has to retire next year with 35 years.


----------



## Pea (3 Apr 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to provide the lengthy reply with advice. I appreciate it. I hope your son gets back on course soon.  

Anyone else for the May 7th BMQ in St.Jean? I have my course number now too, PM if interested.

32 days to go!


----------



## rharding (5 Apr 2007)

Hey guys and gals, just thought I would drop everyone in here a line as I am too leaving May 5th from Toronto to st jean for basic starting on the 7th. Super excited about it, been a long ride for me to get to where I am now, but totally worth it and am looking forward to meeting everyone, being a team of one ( if thats how the saying goes ). Most of you i should be able to meet before the plane ride over, for those coming from other locations see in saturday evening hopefully.

Ryan Harding


----------



## Pea (5 Apr 2007)

Hey Ryan,

Congrats! Sure is a good feeling eh? What trade are you going? I'll see you around the Mega. I arrive from Edmonton Saturday afternoon.


----------



## rharding (5 Apr 2007)

Its an amazing feeling esspecially its what I have wanted since highschool, I just decided to go to college and travel a bit before hand. Lots of time to think about what I want to do and what trade specifically. That being sad I am Infantry RCR and as for what battlion that I will know in the future. Your coming from edmonton eh, I just got back form living in waterton national park for a year.


----------



## Pea (5 Apr 2007)

I know what you mean. It's been a "long time coming" for me too. Ya I'm coming from Edmonton. Waterton national park eh? Nice. I'm going to miss this province. Ah well, time for a new adventure I suppose!


----------



## -Dutchie- (7 Apr 2007)

ahh i was just wondering, when did you guys get your call? ??? i'm waiting for a call now, so im definitely out for May 7th?


----------



## msaint (8 Apr 2007)

Hey guys, Thanks for the replies and hello to everyone that's going on May 5th/7th.

I will also see you when we get there... I am coming from hamilton (the hammer) with three others from the area on the same flight as me.

Thank you especially for all the advice and encouragement, it's going to be tough but we can only make it through together and with hard work and learning to become independant. Some interesting side notes, I was not aware of like learning to sew and whatnot, I figured we would learn as we go, which is true in most cases, but leave nothing out, you might as well start practiing and even get into routine before leaving. I am pretty confident that I am ready and capable to pass phyisical and if so then at least thats one less thing for me to worry about.

In the course study package there it describes what the 14 weeks will consist of such as weapons training at 11% and PT at 12% and administration around 30% of the course among other duties.

Good luck to everyone Im looking forward to meeting you all and getting this over with! Like Sgt said trades training is most likely going to be less demanding so lets just toughen up and make it happen for the 14 weeks... and then we will be saying "see you at the graduation!"

Of course thinking your ready and knowing your ready are two different things. But we will make it through hopefully and bring as many as we can with us!

Until then... Take care guys. Its going to be one hell of a ride 
OUt.

Mike D.


----------



## sgtmomret (8 Apr 2007)

I know the process can be a very long one.  Back in the olden days 74 I was tested and sent within 3 months.  My Daughter who is down there now waited just over two years to get in and when she got the call she had less then two weeks to quit her job and get ready, we figured someone dropped out at the last moment and she got put in.  She was also on the Recruiting butt, calling or dropping in every week asking if they had heard anything.  My son was also just over a year but had at least a two week notice to ready himself, he had just started calling to see what was up when he got his call.  You usually get sworn in and then two weeks later you goto either Borden or St Jean.  You have to remember the military did a huge down size in the mid 90's so they have to train the people who will train you.  Just remember as you wait for the call, do your sit ups and push ups everyday and at least a 2k run has your first week there is when you'll do your physical test and if you fail it your placed in PAT platoon for a month where everyday your doing some kind of Physical activities.  Remember no life like it.  If I can help with anymore question ask it.


----------



## -Dutchie- (8 Apr 2007)

how long did it take from her medical to her departure? same with ur son?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Apr 2007)

Let's put a cap on the MSN Speak before it gets out of control.


----------



## Scratch_043 (9 Apr 2007)

I'm here (CFLRS) right now, on RFT, and My new platoon will be starting May 7. It hasn't been officially confirmed, but the rumor right now, is that the may 7 course will be a guinee pig course (again) for the 10 week basic.

Not confirmed by any means, but I have heard it from staff and students alike.

Cheers, and I'll see (some of) you on course.
Nic


----------



## rharding (9 Apr 2007)

I start my basic on May 7th, and the papers on my course I am a part of istates that my course will be lasting from May 7th to August 10th. That is more then 10 weeks if my math is correct, but I wonder if it is 10 weeks whether they would let us know this. not a huge deal to me, regardless of the duration.


----------



## Pea (9 Apr 2007)

I am loaded on the 07 May course as well, and my posting message has CFLRS from 07 May - 10 Aug. I guess we'll see what's up once we get there. As of right now, I'm expecting a 14 week BMQ. Although no complaints if I get there and find out it's less.


----------



## Junior17 (10 Apr 2007)

That's weird ... I'm starting in Gagetown on 7th May .. and my memo I got in my package stats my course runs 07 May - 14 Aug ... wonder why ours is longer ... ???
Plus we were told that it was a 14 week course for sure ...  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Scratch_043 (14 Apr 2007)

probably just a different day for the grad parades, Junior.

And I *did* say that it was rumor, and unconfirmed.

I'd say that if your posting message would be the definative proof one way or the other, so expect the 14 weeks, and as Pea said, if it's only 10, that's just a bonus.


----------



## Dagriz (18 Apr 2007)

hi all im leaving for the 7th may too !!!  ;D im very exciting,im not gonna meet you guys at st-jean cuz im french and my trainig camp gonna be at valcartier QC,
some questions :
i now run up to 3 km,is that a good start ? i would like to do more but my actual job dont let me train as much as i would.

i have a question about what sgtmomret said : what exactly is the general knowledge test ?i didnt heard about it yet.

good luck and congratulation to all of us !


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Apr 2007)

Dagriz said:
			
		

> hi all im leaving for the 7th may too !!!  ;D im very exciting,im not gonna meet you guys at st-jean cuz im french and my trainig camp gonna be at valcartier QC,
> some questions :
> i now run up to 3 km,is that a good start ? i would like to do more but my actual job dont let me train as much as i would.
> 
> ...



Don't worry you will know what it is when you start your course.

:cheers:


----------



## rharding (18 Apr 2007)

Congratulations Dagriz.
As for your training I feel that any kind of training you do now is a good start, and you have about two weeks or so to continue the training. The requirements require you to run a 1 and a 1/2 miles which is 2.4 kilometers in 12.00 minutes or less I believe if I am not mistaken and thats only the minimum. As for how ready you are for basic I would not know as I am in the same boat as you and start my training on the seventh as well.

I have been training for for awhile now, I have practically lived in a gym on and off for a couple years. I had been running on a treadmill over the winter and let me tell you if your running a a treadmill now I suggest you get outside and run. Its a totally different feeling and I had shin splints for a few days when I first Started running outside. I can now run 5 kilometers in 23m34s, on a bad day which is pretty good I think. 

How is everyone elses training coming along?


----------



## mhawk (18 Apr 2007)

Looks to be many platoons will be starting their courses on the 7th, I'm not lookin foward to being in that line up for the mess.  See you all there.


----------



## Pea (18 Apr 2007)

We're starting to get "down to the wire" now... Only about 2 weeks left here before I head out. 

Nervous, but excited. I pretty much have everything in place now to go. I got new shoes a few nights ago and running in them is actually pretty decent. Definitely worth the time to get fitted, and the money spent!

See ya'll in a few short weeks.


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Apr 2007)

For the record Pea Hooker boots are not running shoes.....well ok they might get you out of the PT test anyway  ;D


----------



## Cdnrednk (21 Apr 2007)

Good luck guys! Enjoy managing to pass inspection in dust ridden M-5. We had the windows open one morning during an inspection and it seriously looked like it was snowing dust off the heating ducts lol... I think we passed that one tho!
My course will be just finishing up on the 10th/11th of may.
All of the tests are easy, my average is a high 90, just listen in class and practice your weapons drills as you learn them.
The PT staff does a good job, as long as you have the drive and determination they will get you into shape.
Remember, its a GAME the entire time you are there, they will mess with your head, deprive you of sleep, attempt to get members of the platoon angry with eachother, break you down, build you up then break you down again. Just find ways to make it fun. Inspections are kind of like a game, I love it when a Sgt picks up my rifle in the morning and can't find a thing wrong with the cleaning I did the night before.
Just enjoy the course, make some good buddies, some good memories and put all of your effort into everything you do.
Good luck guys, probably see y'all in the mess line in your civvies!


----------



## Dinger_ca (21 Apr 2007)

get on the stairmaster now guys, thats all Im gonna say


----------



## msaint (25 Apr 2007)

Yep, we're definitally down to the final stretch here!

Get your gear and form up hehe. It's time! Hope you got your spirits up bro. Let's get it! Let's get er done!

Hey! that's exactly what it is a game from start to finish! Im actually looking forward to trying out the food and whatnot. I know, I'll get used to it! That's what its all about. 

Just be prepared for anything. Expect the worst and improve from there. We only go through it once. So might as well make it worth it! 

Ciao for now.

-Mike


----------



## Pea (25 Apr 2007)

Hope everyone enjoys this coming weekend, as it will be our last free for a while!

I've got some last minute errands/shopping to be done, my going away party, and then the movers come Sunday/Monday. 

Not long now indeed. See you all next weekend!


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Apr 2007)

Remember your "new running shoes"..AKA Hooker boots so you can bypass the PT test Pea


----------



## Pea (25 Apr 2007)

I'm taking those shoes for a run now! Actually, I'm kinda hoping they take me..


----------



## rharding (25 Apr 2007)

Alright question time, where do I find our course number? We are supposed to put it on our autobiography title page, but I don't recall where to find it or if I was given one. Anyone know our course number? 

Other then that I am right with you Pte Pea. Just bought the new runners today going to break them in over the next week and abit. All that is left is too transfer my autobiography to hand written on paper and buy a few odds and ends to leave with and I am ready to go.


----------



## Pea (26 Apr 2007)

You'll find our course number on your posting message. (the papers that look like a bunch of mumbo jumbo basically..)

Mine says 07 May - 10 Aug, Course 0130E.

Hope that helps. Seeya next weekend.


----------



## rharding (26 Apr 2007)

Thanks, I remember now, it all makes sense. I dont have my posting message, I was told I would recieve mine when I arrived at recruit school.


----------



## mhawk (26 Apr 2007)

I would ask about that posting message, I believe you're supposed to get a posting message before going on any course, especially BMQ and IAP. I suggest that you talk to your recruiter again.


----------



## rharding (26 Apr 2007)

Thanks, I am going to look into it ASAP.


----------



## rharding (26 Apr 2007)

Well just got of the phone with a recuiter at the Toronto Centre and he informed me that I do not need a posting message for BMQ and for my course number I would be refering to my ETP message but I do not have a copy of that either. He said there would be a copy of it in my file when I get to Basic. On a similar note I think I made myself look stupid because he seemed very unimpressed that I was asking these questions. Oh well, I now know the difference between ETP messages and Posting messages, I think.


----------



## Pea (26 Apr 2007)

Don't worry about asking questions. They weren't silly. Besides, you're already in and won't have to deal with the recruiting centre after this. I was given what I was told is a "posting message". That's all I know. Says where I am going, for how long, and what course.


----------



## CF_Lifer (27 Apr 2007)

I put my paperwork in at the Recruiting det here in Oshawa today. 
The recruiter said everything looked copesetic with my app, and gave me the conditional offer. 
Saying everything goes smoothly, how long should it take before I'm loaded, and then off to BMQ at St. Jean? I chose Infantry as my MOC. 
How long was it for you guys?

Also, where were your medicals held? My paperwork says CRFC Toronto, is that where it would be held? Down on Younge Street, or wherever it is?


----------



## rharding (30 Apr 2007)

Well CF_Lifer we talked so I am not ignoring your post. 

As for everyone else, time is ticking away and to tell you the truth I wish it were tommorow, I hate waiting for big things like this. Did anyone else have a hard time finding the right size paper for the autobiography, the 8.5 x 14 inch. Wow not even staples/buisseness depot had it. Ended up going to my old high school and asking for a hand full. 

Now for the articles in which is suggests we bring to basic now are they a requirement? They ask to bring a picture frame 5x7, now is this for future use or personal use? I really have no use for a picture frame if its for personal use only. 

One last question, anyone on this thread leaving from Toronto saturday morning? We could meet up at the terminal instead of hanging around alone.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Apr 2007)

rharding said:
			
		

> Now for the articles in which is suggests we bring to basic now are they a requirement? They ask to bring a picture frame 5x7, now is this for future use or personal use? I really have no use for a picture frame if its for personal use only.



And the staff here have no use for your thoughts on what you have use or no use for.......

I had to have my 5x7 like everyone else. complete with picture......i just left the one that came with it in there...that was good enough.


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Apr 2007)

The Picture frame is for personal use....it is also part of the lay out for inspection. Get one and just cut out a picture of some model or hot actress and put it in the frame. It will be great for a bit of a smile and tension breaker.


Just curious though when I went through we did our Autobiography the first night there on paper they provided. Are they making you do it before hand or suggesting that you do it before hand?

EDIT: I guess I said it slighty more polite then CDN Aviator......But yeah same message


----------



## Pea (30 Apr 2007)

Joining instructions say to have the autobiography already prepared when we arrive, but from what I have been told by someone instructing, we'll be told to redo them once we arrive. Ah well, at least I'll have something to go off of and just re-write.

I too wish it was tomorrow rharding. I've had over a month to sit around and think, and whatnot since I swore in. I just want to get there and get going! As for the frame, just bring a picture of something that means something to you. (or a hot model I guess.... Hmmm, maybe I'll bring Wentworth Miller!  > ) 

See you in a few days!


----------



## rharding (30 Apr 2007)

Well its good thing I asked about that, I am assuming the rest of the list in mandatory too then. I should have one lieing around somewhere any how.

Yeah, I was told that it would be good to have one ready to hand in upon arrival and I also have read in my joining instructions to have a draft ready written in blue ink on 8.5 x 14 inch sized paper. I have a copy I am brining on a disk along with a copy of my security clearance form in case I need to access either later.


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Apr 2007)

Yeah disk wont help you don't have a computer...........


----------



## rharding (30 Apr 2007)

Yeah I guess your right, I was just told it was good to have a copy of your security clearance form on disk as you are required to fill it out often, and its easier to make changes on the computer and print it off, rather then filling out another form. So I thought I would throw my orignal autobiography on it as well.

It is alright to have your security clearance form generated by a computer and printed through a printer right? Its identical to the one I recieved, although for the signature part I obviously signed it.


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Apr 2007)

If you need to redo the form you will be given a new one to fill out. The idea of having it on disk is when you are say at your posting to a unit and have a computer. You wont have jack till your really posted. Just have the paper copy of your Biography and keep the disk at home.


----------



## rharding (30 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the tip, better knowing now then later.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Apr 2007)

rharding said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip, better knowing now then later.



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/43026.0.html

In case you just have to know _everything_ now


----------



## rharding (30 Apr 2007)

That was a good read, although I have been smart about my questions and which I should ask. Although its good to see the sense of humor I can look forward to.


----------



## Roy Harding (30 Apr 2007)

rharding said:
			
		

> ... Did anyone else have a hard time finding the right size paper for the autobiography, the 8.5 x 14 inch. Wow not even staples/buisseness depot had it. Ended up going to my old high school and asking for a hand full.
> ...



[hijack]
This I find hard to believe - it's also known as "Legal" sized paper - perhaps that was cause for confusion?

I don't usually frequent these particular forums - but your handle caught my attention.
[/hijack]

Back to your regular thread - sorry for the hijack.


Roy Harding


----------



## aesop081 (30 Apr 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> [hijack]
> This I find hard to believe - it's also known as "Legal" sized paper - perhaps that was cause for confusion?
> 
> I don't usually frequent these particular forums - but your handle caught my attention.
> ...



+1........of course i would have put it less "friendly-like"  ;D


----------



## rharding (1 May 2007)

Roy Harding, You would think it would be easy to find, but I went to about 7 different stores explaining what I was looking for and i knew it was legal size 8.5 x 14 inch, I was very specific. The only thing I found was a in bulk and I didnt really see any sense in buying 400 pages for 20.00 when I really only need 2-4 pages. I tried all the major stationary suppliers, and like I said it came down to going to a high school and asking if I could have some.


----------



## Roy Harding (1 May 2007)

rharding said:
			
		

> Roy Harding, You would think it would be easy to find, but I went to about 7 different stores explaining what I was looking for and i knew it was legal size 8.5 x 14 inch, I was very specific. The only thing I found was a in bulk and I didnt really see any sense in buying 400 pages for 20.00 when I really only need 2-4 pages. I tried all the major stationary suppliers, and like I said it came down to going to a high school and asking if I could have some.


That's unbelievable.  I live in Terrace, BC - a small town of about 12,000 souls, located about 500 miles from anywhere, and I can get legal sized paper from at least three local sources  - where in Ontario do you live (your profile isn't specific)?

Roy


----------



## Journeyman (1 May 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> That's unbelievable.  I live in Terrace, BC - a small town of about 12,000 souls, located about 500 miles from anywhere, and I can get legal sized paper from at least three local sources


 I suspect his point was that he could _find_ legal size, but wanted to buy only 2-4 pages rather than a package of 400/500 sheets. 

The solution that leapt to my mind would be to go to Business Depot's/Staples'/Whatever's photocopy section, and ask for 4-5 photocopies of a blank piece of legal paper. If the clerk gives you a puzzled look, just say "I'm even willing to save you wear on the copier; just take the paper out of the feed tray.....here's your 10 cents/copy."


----------



## niner domestic (1 May 2007)

Hmm... guess that's why it's called "foolscap" folio paper.  (even comes with lines so you can print/write neatly) ;D


----------



## aesop081 (1 May 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I suspect his point was that he could _find_ legal size, but wanted to buy only 2-4 pages rather than a package of 400/500 sheets.
> 
> The solution that leapt to my mind would be to go to Business Depot's/Staples'/Whatever's photocopy section, and ask for 4-5 photocopies of a blank piece of legal paper. If the clerk gives you a puzzled look, just say "I'm even willing to save you wear on the copier; just take the paper out of the feed tray.....here's your 10 cents/copy."



JM don't confuse the poor kid


----------



## msaint (1 May 2007)

Hey! What's with all the hijack stuff?

Did you get the paper you were looking for? 

Besides arn't we re-writing once we get there? Mine is just a rough draft? 

Anyways he's just being resourceful I wouldnt want to spend 20 dollars if I didnt have to. Agreed?

Btw, I hope everyones pumped up for the coming weekend, I have checked double checked and even triple checked everything includeing my forms and gear and luggage packed up all my furnature. One question... After Graduation (seeing as we all make it) do we get a chance to go home or is it right away Occupational Training after that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rharding (1 May 2007)

I live in a town outside of Toronto, and yes I did get the paper.

Sorry msaint, I dont know the answer to your question. From what I understand and don't quote me on this, but it all depends on all our next individual courses and when they start. I have read some posts stating that in between courses you are placed into a platoon or tasking until your next course start date. I am sure someone else on the wall will give you a definite answer.


----------



## Pea (1 May 2007)

The way it was explained to me by my file manager, is basically it is a huge "wait and see". Depends when your next course starts and whatnot. She said there is a possibility of getting sent to my next course location, or PAT and having time to wait before my course starts, and as such being given some leave. Or I just sit on PAT and wait, or luck out and have my course start right away. All we can do is wait and see what happens. Count on nothing, and then be thrilled if you get it. I'm not expecting to see "home" until Christmas.


----------

